# Half Life cheat disable



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

I have Half Life Ver. 1.0.0.9.I had earlier enabled GOD Mode by this way-

Start Game Using -Console after the hl.exe
Type "~" to bring up console.
In game type "sv_cheats 1"
Type ?god? in the console
But now I want to disable it and can't do so.Also,the "impulse xxx"cheats don't work in my game.Please help


----------



## golfman (Aug 19, 2000)

God mode can be toggled on and off by typing */god* in the console.

As for the impulse cheats, If I remember correctly you need to add *-dev* in front of where you added *-console* before. (remember to leave only one space in between)

there are tons of these cheats and impulse cheats. you can easily find them with a quick google search

Hope this helps ya


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

I tried using the"/god" again and again.But it wont turn off.I don't like to play with GOD Mode On as it makes me think I am a baby.


----------



## BigRedDevil (Feb 24, 2003)

When I used the 'God Mode' cheat on Half Life, to turn it off just type God (without the /). That should work it does for me.


----------



## golfman (Aug 19, 2000)

Any of the following should work to turn god mode on and off...

1) type *god* then hit *enter* to turn on... type *god* then hit *enter* again to turn off.

2) type */god* then hit *enter* to turn on... type */god* then hit *enter* again to turn off.

3) type *god 1* then hit *enter* to turn on... type *god 0* then hit *enter* to turn off. (note the space between the text and the numbers)

Each time you type in the command to turn god mode on or off, when you hit *enter*, it should immediately say *"god mode ON"* or *"god mode Off"* in the console right below where you just typed.

If none of these work then something is wrong somewhere. In fact, they should ALL work.

How about the impulse cheats... did you get them to work??


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Sorry,the GOD Solutions didn't work.The impulse one worked.Now it has stoppe showing GOD Mode On/Off.Can you help me?


----------



## golfman (Aug 19, 2000)

Have you tried a different command?

type *noclip* into the console then hit *enter*
the console should reply with *NOCLIP ON*

This should give you the ability to walk through walls and objects.

If this does not work either...

1) make sure that your shortcut to HL.exe looks like this...(especially the bold part)
C:\SIERRA\Half-Life\hl.exe *-dev -console*

2) make sure that *sv_cheats* are on. type *sv_cheats 1* then hit enter to turn on... *sv_cheats 0* to turn off.

3) I think I'm outta ideas


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

Thanx that worked.Actually,I was using the "-console" command not the "-dev -console command"


----------



## golfman (Aug 19, 2000)

Glad to help  ... enjoy your game!


----------



## apakhira (Nov 29, 2002)

But I discovered 1 thing.The impulse cheats and the give cheats do not work in my game.Why?


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I'm not 100% sure, but I think many commands in Half-Life have been disabled in recent updates for the game. You could check the readme file's Update History to check. But I have a feeling thats the reason.


----------

